# Loud grinding noise (74 Superbeetle)



## Mr. Blue (Nov 10, 2007)

If anyone can help....I am having a loud "grinding" noise coming from underneath my 74 Superbeetle. I just replaced the starter and when I pulled it out, the gears were worn down to almost nothing. I put a new starter in and I am still having that same grinding noise (though not as bad). I am thinking something with the flywheel? not sure....any ideas would be greatly appreciated. 
thanks


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Loud grinding noise (Mr. Blue)*

Am I correct in assuming the grinding noise is only when you have the starter engaged? If so, my guess would be the flywheel teeth are bad. Replacement will require engine removal.
You can try to look at the teeth by raising the car on a lift. Remove the starter and use a mirror and flashlight from under the car. Access is limited, so you may not be able to see a lot. Rotate the engine crankshaft by hand to see different spots on the flywheel.
We will assume the worst. With the engine out, you must remove the flywheel from the crankshaft. Removing the gland nut that retains the flywheel is NOT a light duty job. It takes a 36mm socket and lots of torque. If you have a lot of miles, it is probably time for all new clutch components and oil seals while you have everything apart.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Loud grinding noise (alpinweiss)*

Yes that is correct-once the car is started the noise stays on. I have a brand new motor that I built (except for the flywheel) and a new clutch. I'll try checking the flywheel for worn teeth. If not this....any other suggestions.....possibly in the tranny?
Thanks


----------



## earthworm (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Loud grinding noise (Mr. Blue)*

Is the starter shaft bushing any good ?


----------



## nightphorge (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Loud grinding noise (earthworm)*

check the selenoid that engages the starter. when you turn the ignition, you should hear it click on, then disengage. My guess is your starter is not disengaging.


----------

